# Help me design my upcoming layout...



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Good morning guys, I'm having a hard time coming up with a design for my upcoming layout. I'm working with limited space........ which sucks......but that's ok. I'm thinking of building a table that's either 5' X 5' or a 5' X 6'. I still want to be able to move around in the room....since I have some custom shelving built and etc. on the walls.

I have tons of Tyco track.....BUT, I know the Tomy stuff is supposedly better.....so I'm hoping to use that instead. I already have one person that had a monster layout (seperate powered lanes,24' straightaway) that isn't using his track......and has said he'd hook me up for whatever track pieces I'd need.

For the design of the track I'd like to keep it somewhat simple.......I don't want a whole lot of curves..nice straights for speed...and I'd like to incorporate an overpass (I'd like to landscape an overpass :thumbsup: ) I'd also possibly like a pit area.......although I'm not sure how a pit area works...since you can't steer the cars in exactly.

I know this all probably sounds vague....... but I'm kinda lost on a design. I've searched HOslotcarracing.com ....and he has a couple ideas that I semi like......but I figured I'd come here and ask you guys for ideas and opinions....

All opinions,ideas, and suggestions are welcome! :thumbsup: 

Brian


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Alrighty, I've just done a bit more measuring and looking at the room.......I *could* perhaps build a 4' X 8' layout........ as the room has a bay window or sorts at one end.....so I could cut the table to fit the countour of the window.....therefore allowing me to have a bit more room on the other end. I'd also have a couple feet on either side.....give or take a bit. This room is small......but it's what I've got to work with.....


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

check out gregs site again he has a layout scenic 33 it has the overpass and room for the pitlane u want and u could put some landscape in it


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

okracer said:


> check out gregs site again he has a layout scenic 33 it has the overpass and room for the pitlane u want and u could put some landscape in it



Yep, I spent a bit of time yesterday and today trying to decide on what kind of layout I wanted. I definately want a heavily landscaped layout........so I've decided to go with that "Scenic Hills 33" ........it's got nice long straights....good for power blasts....... I wish I had more room.......but I'll make do :jest:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If you decide you want to try something new and original, let me know.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

TX,
Remember, If you go wide on your width (5', 6'), marshalling a race could be difficult if 
you can't get around the back side. rr


----------

